# My not so epic day at T-line



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

My wife's birthday was the 16th. We had a buy one get one ticket at Timberline, but it was only good Wed. So went headed up yesterday to have a good time on the mountain. It started off badly. On the way up, someone in a blue car going WAY too fast down the hill spun out and slammed into a wall behind us. I hadn't even gotten up there and I was already on an adrenaline rush, but the bad kind. Also, this is my second trip to T-line and BOTH times someone has almost hit us coming down the hill at mach 2. What is the DEAL?! Learn to drive.

Anyways, we get there and buy an all-day pass. $56 or something like that. What we didn't realize was that the hill closed at 4. We could have bought a 1-4 ticket for cheaper, but instead we paid more to spend an extra 45 minutes on the hill. That's how we roll. 

And then, I almost died.

I was cutting through the trees because that's my favorite thing to do. But I misjudged a turn and got caught in one of those sinkhole around the trees. The front of my board dug in and I upended into another tree head first. I ended up with my head buried about 2 feet into the snow, well past my shoulders. The problem was that my feet were up over my head and my back was wedged against a tree. I tried to get loose, but I couldn't. I was stuck.

So I began to think, "Nice. I'm going to die with my head in the snow and my ass in the air." It sucked for a second before I realized how appropriate it was. Really. I'm not a brave person. I'm not noble or heroic. I'm only good for making people laugh. My death SHOULD be an anecdote. It should be a story you tell around the dinner table. Then, I toppled over and the sun shone on my face again. Turns out I wasn't THAT stuck. Anyways, I'd been there for a couple minutes, so I'd lost my wife. I went for one more run alone before returning to the car where she was awaiting me, a little upset that I ditched her.

So we headed back and she played a CD and we sang and rubbed our sore muscles. All said and done, it was a good day. Even though I did almost die.

Timberline was GREAT. The sun was out, the snow was fresh. Probably going back again next week. :thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Man I was reading this and thinking "he's dead and now he's gone through some voodoo crap and become our first zombie." So I was getting ready to sharpen my weapons when I read you were ok. 

Tree wells suck, shitty drivers suck, glad you're ok. Second season has begun.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I better not die with my head in the snow. I'm still crossing my fingers for a zombie apocalypse. There's no other way to go down.

Also, how many accidents are there in a given day on the T-line access road? Do I just get lucky and witness all of them?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

I love how in your last moment to live what you thought of was the irony of how you were dying. :laugh:

Glad you're ok though


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I have no idea, but you might be happy with that drive if you ever get to experience the shit show that is I70 on a weekend.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Just FYI Flick..if you plan on staying with Timberline...

Go buy a REI membership for 25 bucks or whatever it is, its lifetime.

You can get Buy 1 Get 1 Free Day passes at T-Line during ANY weekday(with the exception of maybe holidays). You also get big discounts at Ski-bowl for day passes...having a AAA card also can get your discounts at Ski-bowl....


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice story. Yeah those tree wells suck so much, but r so much fun.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I didn't know that. That's pretty sweet.

Here's my problem right now. The wife and I are getting old. I mean REALLY old. She just turned 23 for the fourth time. That makes her 26 like me. So we're talking about kids. Problem is, our families are back in Indiana. We LOVE Oregon. This is such an amazing place. But we want to be near our families when we have kids.

Do I take the amazing outdoors, nearby coast and mountains and far superior weather? Or do we head back to live in a suburb built on top of farmland, meaning NO trees in the 100+ degree summers that have been hitting Indy recently?

Ugh, it's a crappy decision to have to make. Why can't everyone I know just move out to Oregon. It's better here, I promise!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Have the kids in Oregon. It's a better environment for them to grow up in for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Sure, but they'd never see the rest of their family. My grandparents lived in Cali and I saw them ONCE. 

Right now, it's looking like the wife and I will be in Oregon for another year before we settle in Indy. It really sucks because I was about to take up kayaking.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Is Oregon far from Indy? I can't recall the locations of any states west of Ohio :laugh:. I know Cali is somewhere over there, but that's about it :dunno:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Man the 'rents can come visit you. Move to Colorado if it makes it a bit closer. I can make accommodations for family, but moving to a hole where I would be completely unhappy is not one of them. It's your decision, but my guess would be that you would wind up in Indy wishing you were back in Oregon the whole time. Having that gnaw at you on a daily basis is not the way to live. Also, you can have kids in your 30's. Lot's of people do it...


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

better to have kids early on...

But he does make a good point. In the end it's what makes you two happy.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

My fear is that you're bang on about settling in Indy and wishing I was in Oregon. We're still discussing it, so who knows what we'll end up doing.

And Oregon and Indy are pretty much opposite sides of the country. Indy is a neighbor to Ohio and Oregon is on the west coast.

We're debating whether it is more important to live in a place we love and visit the parents, or live near the parents and visit the places we love. It would be nice to have my mom around as she LOVES kids and would always watch them for us. Out here, we don't know anybody, much less have any family.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That point is where having the family is fantastic, the baby sitting, kid watching help does make life smoother. Overall all though moving to a place where you are unhappy won't do you or the kids any good. When your soul's rotting it'll effect everything else. As I mentioned you got time. I know some people who had kids early and some who had them late. Neither has had issues with the age. In fact one of them said if he could do it over he would have waited until he was over 30. It would have given him time to do the young 'un things that you have to (or at least should if you're smart) give up when you become a parent. Point being if you waited 4 years it wouldn't matter. Then again, you'll still face the same decision then as you will now. Maybe by that time you'll already know what the answer is...


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

We would also like to buy a house soon. Since the market is crap right now and everyone is losing their homes, there are GREAT deals for first time buyers like us. We really want to capitalize on everyone else's misfortune and get buy next year. Our lease is up in August, so we have to decide by then if we want to buy a house here. :dunno:

I guess we've got some soul searching to do.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> We would also like to buy a house soon. Since the market is crap right now and everyone is losing their homes, there are GREAT deals for first time buyers like us. We really want to capitalize on everyone else's misfortune and get buy next year. Our lease is up in August, so we have to decide by then if we want to buy a house here. :dunno:
> 
> I guess we've got some soul searching to do.


:thumbsup: Thumbs up to capitalizing on others misfortune! Got an offer on a house for 60k less than it was on the market last month! With Obama's help from the stimulus plan that 8k pays for nearly half a year of mortgage..lol..its so dumb NOT to buy a house now..they are paying you...

I cant imagine living in any other state than Oregon, i just love it here. Then again i like rain, nothings better than going outside after a huge rain storm..the air is so damn clean...only other places i'd live in the USA would be somewhere in Washington State...
There's just too much to do.
Within 2 hours of my apartment i can be at the beach, or snowboarding Hood...doesnt get much better IMHO.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your not so epic day, better luck next week! Sucks when you accidentally ditch the person you're with, whenever I get ditched I'm always wondering am I the ditcher or did they just totally ditch me?? it's almost always by accident, right? Or am I just no fun to ride with? :dunno:

Oregon is a great place to raise kids, and be raised for that matter. I've lived in Central Oregon my entire life, so obviously I don't know it any other way, but I LOVE IT! Everything my husband and I love to do is here, snowboarding, snowmobiling, rafting, camping, hunting, ect... But, we've also got a huge support system here, with his family and our best friends only 20 minutes away and my family not too much farther we realize how lucky we are to have it all in one place. 

I know my daughter really benefits a lot from being so close to "Mamaw & Poppy" but I also know that if we ever decided to move she'd be just as well off. She has us, her parents to give her guidance and love. Also, we'd never go too long with out coming back to visit family and friends. 

Having kids does entail sacrifices, heck I didn't snowboard for the first year my daughter was alive because I was pretty attached to the little thing and realized my priorities had totally changed at that point. But, I don't think it's neccessary to move somewhere you're not going to be happy. Kids need happy parents. 

There are great schools where we live. Our furry family members (the doggies) have room to roam here. My husband has a great job that supports us and I get to stay home and raise our child to be one of the coolest one year old's you'd ever meet! & that's where our priorities lie, having our family close is one perk that we definitely love, but as long as the above remains true, we can move almost anywhere and still be happy.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> We're debating whether it is more important to live in a place we love and visit the parents, or live near the parents and visit the places we love. It would be nice to have my mom around as she LOVES kids and would always watch them for us. Out here, we don't know anybody, much less have any family.


This is exactly why my brother and his wife moved after living in MA for a year with a brand new house and took a loss on it with the market to be closer to family in NY. It does significantly help to have family nearby. Without them, count on a long long road to support your kid, especially if both work.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

It's nice to hear all of your different views.

I totally agree that it would mostly be just me and the wife with the kids, but my parents are retiring soon and I know my mother would love to spend time with her grandkids. Plus, I'm an only child so my parents are pretty much all I have in direct family.

It's one of those crappy moments in life where you have to make a decision you know involves sacrifices. :dunno:


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

When you have a kid, and haven't well planted your life in one area, then it's time to think about what's best for the child and not your or your wife's wants. If you lived in an area for a good while, and have good connections, that's another story. But in the end, it's about the kid once born, not you or your wife. Keep that the priority.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> It's nice to hear all of your different views.
> 
> I totally agree that it would mostly be just me and the wife with the kids, but my parents are retiring soon and I know my mother would love to spend time with her grandkids. Plus, I'm an only child so my parents are pretty much all I have in direct family.
> 
> It's one of those crappy moments in life where you have to make a decision you know involves sacrifices. :dunno:


With Grandma & Grandpa retiring soon, that means they'll be visiting often and once the kids are old enough you can send them to her for the weekend. 

My little one's staying with Mamaw and Poppy for her first sleepover this Friday. I can't wait!! I love the little girl with all my heart, I do! But it sure will be nice knowing the "cock-blocker's" outta the house for the night!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Vlaze said:


> When you have a kid, and haven't well planted your life in one area, then it's time to think about what's best for the child and not your or your wife's wants. If you lived in an area for a good while, and have good connections, that's another story. But in the end, it's about the kid once born, not you or your wife. Keep that the priority.


Exactly! And that's a huge reason I want the kids to be around their family. It hurts for me to think about sacrificing some of my hobbies, but how much snowboarding and kayaking am I going to be able to do with kids anyways? Let me put it this way: I have a much easier time giving up the great outdoors for myself than I do giving up my parents seeing their grandkids and vise versa.

Still, we're going to have to talk about it for a while. Even we don't know what our kids would rather have, hehe.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Funny story. Glad you got out okay :O


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Exactly! And that's a huge reason I want the kids to be around their family. It hurts for me to think about sacrificing some of my hobbies, but how much snowboarding and kayaking am I going to be able to do with kids anyways? Let me put it this way: I have a much easier time giving up the great outdoors for myself than I do giving up my parents seeing their grandkids and vise versa.
> 
> Still, we're going to have to talk about it for a while. Even we don't know what our kids would rather have, hehe.


Ignoring seeing your parents, where do YOU having lived in Indiana think you can raise your child and have a better standard of living? Thats what it should come down too, if your going to be constantly having problems finding work or maintaining a decent lifestyle in either spot you should pick the other one. The entire Portland Metro area has a LOT of high tech possibilities for higher pay work and good schools...i've never lived in Indiana so i cant comment on there you'd know better living there. Hell by the time i was 18 i was already interning at Intel for twice minimum wage...now that im full time employee it only goes up!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That is a good point. I would think Indiana has been hit harder by the recession than Oregon. No facts to back this up, so I could be wrong. Having family is nice, but if you don't have a job, you've got bigger problems. Yet another consideration...


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Things are substantially cheaper in Indiana. A 130k house there is about 300k here. The pay is lower, though. I can work anywhere and my wife shouldn't have a problem getting a job either so that isn't really a concern.

I don't know where the better schools are, but Indy is more crowded and has a higher crime rate. Overall, I would rather raise my kids in Oregon. There is better environmental awareness out here in the form of bike lanes and mass transit.

I don't know. I really appreciate everyone's opinion. We've got time to decide and a lot to talk about. We're going to go to a house buyer's seminar that our bank puts on so we can see if buying a house is even right for us. If it isn't we may HAVE to go back to Indy as we're not going to have kids in a rental because it is too expensive for us. So I guess we'll just see what happens.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Just don't slip one by the goalie until you've made up your mind...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Flick, pull your ass out of the air and head out of the snow....several things....me being from Nebraska, all my family back there and raising kids away from the grandparents....screw them they don't know what they are missing....here goes:

Where would you rather die! a long slow soul sucking death in Indiana or a fast, funny as fuck, ass in the air death doing something you love?

Bad drivers and tree wells are just a thing in PNW...get used to it...come up 542 to Baker...you are lucky to make it up the hill (last year, 1 morning saw 7 suv's in the ditch..dumbass drivers), then lucky not to die on the hill (yesterday, a skier died inbounds in the "rattrap" area) and finally not to fall asleep at the wheel coming back down the hill (usually have at least one day a year, stuck behind a head on comming back down).

As for raising kids...where at the mall or in some faceless suburbia near a dead manufacturing plant (wonder why the drug addiction and crime). Or on the hill every week where you will get to see them learn how to blow past your saggin ass.

As for grand parents/parents...get them to vacation to manazita, seaside or cannon beach when the weather is good and the tourist are few...get them to imagine long walks on the beach playing in the sand with the grandkids..fuck they are probably secretly tired of Indiana and just need a good excuse...they will want to retire early.

Hopefully your beloved is also reading this thread.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The wrathfuldeity has spoken.




Awesome post btw...


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

He does speak the truth, the Oregon coast is one beautiful place to retire.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

It's all true. You guys rule. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I never would have thought things could just keep getting better like this. But I guess they do out here. Either way, Timberline was far more epic that before. I just went yesterday and it was not QUITE as good as the week before, but it was still pretty amazing. I think it was super busy Sunday because a lot of the fresh pow had been packed down. Still, there were some runs where you just had to lean back and coast or you would probably get stuck and end up eaten by bears.

I have some REALLY crappy video that I'm debating posting. The second I took some video, The Fog rolled in and apparently killed everyone. When it cleared, our day was over so I have some video of me and my wife on the chairlift talking about Narnia. Weird.







EDIT: I know the quality is poor, but I couldn't bring myself to take my nice camera. The PowerShot can withstand a nuclear blast however, so I knew it could take me falling down a few times.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

My wife REALLY can't wait for it to warm up. I prefer the cold. :dunno:

Either way, we bought spring passes so we'll be going back a lot. Although we shredded both of our tire chains so now I either have to buy new ones or look into traction tires.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> Still, there were some runs where you just had to lean back and coast or you would probably get stuck and end up eaten by bears.


Fact: Bears eat Beets. Bears. Beets. Battlestar Galactica. 

sorry, just had to get that outta my system.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Mrs.Queez said:


> Fact: Bears eat Beets. Bears. Beets. Battlestar Galactica.
> 
> sorry, just had to get that outta my system.


ARE YOU FRAKKING KIDDING ME?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

yes, yes I am.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

YouTube - Voyeur 2.0 Nerd Advertisement


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

is that fact quote from the office?


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

aah i love the office lol.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Mrs.Queez said:


> YouTube - Voyeur 2.0 Nerd Advertisement


Maybe I don't "get" the office, but I found that surprisingly unfunny. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

maybe you have a poor sense of humor? :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

so, I'm not funny. Thanks for pointing THAT out! 

I'm actually still in awe over all this powder in March. I'd love to head up to Timberline this spring, my sister-in-law lives in Portland and I really wanna take her snowboarding for her first time. So, maybe we'll do that this spring, and if it's not in the cards for this year, next year for show!! 

I haven't been to Timberline for years. Last trip I took there I came home with two flat tires, man did that suck! 

I'm hitting Moon Mountain (some place near Bachelor and Elk Lake I've never been) tomorrow, but on a snowmobile this time. My husband is dying for me to get into snowmobiling with him and we're taking a couple used sleds out for a test ride tomorrow. Should be a lot of fun and a bunch of powder to destroy. I'm still debating whether or not to bring my board.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Mrs.Queez said:


> so, I'm not funny. Thanks for pointing THAT out!


I'm sure you're a riot. I just never laugh at The Office. I've tried watching it, but I get bored. :dunno:

Timberline is great for beginners so long as they are willing to hit blues. You could die of exposure in the 36 hours it takes to skate along the green trails.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sleds are fun, but they get stuck. A lot. You might skip on the board, but I would recommend bringing some snowshoes, just in case you get one or both stuck. Postholing out of the bc because of a stuck sled sucks. I'm sure you husband has experienced this plenty.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Mrs.Queez said:


> so, I'm not funny. Thanks for pointing THAT out!
> 
> I'm hitting Moon Mountain (some place near Bachelor and Elk Lake I've never been) tomorrow, but on a snowmobile this time. My husband is dying for me to get into snowmobiling with him and we're taking a couple used sleds out for a test ride tomorrow. Should be a lot of fun and a bunch of powder to destroy. I'm still debating whether or not to bring my board.


Take the board, 2 radios and snowshoes; at some point, just do 1 sled and have him drop you with board and meet him at the bottom...and repeat. Pack the snowshoes just in case.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Tell me about it. I thought I'd take my board and we'd give it a try last year. We rode up to the top of this steep hill, and my husband did warn me, I'd have to be ready to jump off, board-in-hand, going at a slow speed... Well, once we got up there I was too chicken shit to just jump off the damn sled, so he had to stop and what we found out was, stopping atop a hill that steep, is pretty difficult to do with 450lbs of sled, two riders and a snowboard:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

well that sucked, this year...just jump...pretend you are just falling at a mellow cruising speed or....

tell him to drive better this year


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

that is an awesome pic! he just had to have a cigarette lol.

i mean um, oh man that sucks...


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

tomtom88 said:


> that is an awesome pic! he just had to have a cigarette lol.
> 
> i mean um, oh man that sucks...


:laugh:
yeah the pic was taken a few minutes after the 'crash'. It looks so bad, my husband is lying there looking totally wrecked, and I'm just sorta chillin. I guess I was just pissed my board got wedged between the sled and the tree, and I hadn't even had the chance to strap in yet!


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> I didn't know that. That's pretty sweet.
> 
> Here's my problem right now. The wife and I are getting old. I mean REALLY old. She just turned 23 for the fourth time. That makes her 26 like me. So we're talking about kids. Problem is, our families are back in Indiana. We LOVE Oregon. This is such an amazing place. But we want to be near our families when we have kids.
> 
> ...


So don't have kids :thumbsup:

I just celebrated the 1st anniversary of my 29th birthday and the wife is 26, no kids is sweet. 

On a related note: my mother is not so happy with a grand-hamster as should would be with grand-kids but I ran out of caring back in January.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Memo:

Just jump off the friggin' sled!

What he asked you to do is actually fairly standard when backcountry sled riding. Not to mention, what is going to happen? It's not like you are riding on ice and traveling at a high rate of speed...


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

I know, I know. I was a chicken shit then, not saying I'm gonna let it happen again!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> My wife REALLY can't wait for it to warm up. I prefer the cold. :dunno:
> 
> Either way, we bought spring passes so we'll be going back a lot. Although we shredded both of our tire chains so now I either have to buy new ones or look into traction tires.


Depending on what size of tires you have, Traction tires are probably your best bet. I got a set for my Scion TC, it actually ended up being like 500 bucks which sucked but my car comes with 16 inch rims which made the tires like 30 bucks more each, and they didnt have any 15" steelies(of course they tried to upsell me to the next best thing, the cheapest aluminum wheels they had for 75 each).

Well worth it though, never having to pull over and put on chains except in really bad bad icy conditions is well worth it. I *HATE* Tire chains.
Just make sure you buy Winter studless tires that have the Snowflake on them, those are ODOT certified as traction tires. They deal better in snow than studded, and you dont have to ever take them off if you dont want too(although i will just so i can reuse them for many years).


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

arsenic0 said:


> Depending on what size of tires you have, Traction tires are probably your best bet. I got a set for my Scion TC, it actually ended up being like 500 bucks which sucked but my car comes with 16 inch rims which made the tires like 30 bucks more each, and they didnt have any 15" steelies(of course they tried to upsell me to the next best thing, the cheapest aluminum wheels they had for 75 each).
> 
> Well worth it though, never having to pull over and put on chains except in really bad bad icy conditions is well worth it. I *HATE* Tire chains.
> Just make sure you buy Winter studless tires that have the Snowflake on them, those are ODOT certified as traction tires. They deal better in snow than studded, and you dont have to ever take them off if you dont want too(although i will just so i can reuse them for many years).


That's why I think it is our best bet if we stay out here. I can get some steelies for about $40 each and the tires are about $70 each (clearance at TireRack with free shipping!). I don't really think we can go wrong with that. One set of chains cost us $70 and they lasted 4 trips before they blew apart. Plus, only being able to do 30 even after the road is clear because you can't find a place to pull over is lame. :thumbsdown:

Question though. Can you get away with 1 pair for the drive tires? They "recommend" a set of 4, but so would I if I were selling them, hehe.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes you can get away with one pair. I only bother with a pair for the rear in winter time for a 2WD and have done so my entire life. Although not to say on the front can't help some, necessary it's not IMO unless you're pushing the envelope on the snow around the corner.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Well, we have a FWD car for the mountain, so I will probably just get a pair for the front tires then.

Thanks for the help. I'll be glad to be rid of those chains.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

i want to come up to timberline


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

flick if i were you i would stay in Oregon. I grew up in NH and it was a really great experience to grow up in the great outdoors. and you can always go visit indy and indy can come visit you. do your future kids a favor and dont move to indy:thumbsup:


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Well, we have a FWD car for the mountain, so I will probably just get a pair for the front tires then.
> 
> Thanks for the help. I'll be glad to be rid of those chains.


*edit*

Thought you needed all 4, but you only need 2 on your drive axle to stay legal it looks like.

(1) Light duty vehicles -- vehicles with a gross vehicle weight rating of 10,000 pounds or less, such as a passenger car or light truck, shall have chains on one tire on each side of the primary drive axle.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Defy said:


> i want to come up to timberline


So what's stopping ya!



arsenic0 said:


> *edit*
> 
> Thought you needed all 4, but you only need 2 on your drive axle to stay legal it looks like.
> 
> (1) Light duty vehicles -- vehicles with a gross vehicle weight rating of 10,000 pounds or less, such as a passenger car or light truck, shall have chains on one tire on each side of the primary drive axle.


I kind of figured it would be that way since that's the law for chains. It's good to know. I have never used traction tires and I find it hard to believe they are as grippy as chains, but I don't want to have to drive 30 when the road clears so I'll take a chance.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

America’s Unhappiest Cities: Indianapolis city, Ind. - BusinessWeek


alright flick if this isnt enough for you to stay in Oregon i don know what is:laugh:


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

rjattack19 said:


> Americaâ€™s Unhappiest Cities: Indianapolis city, Ind. - BusinessWeek
> 
> 
> alright flick if this isnt enough for you to stay in Oregon i don know what is:laugh:


hmmm, maybe the fact that portland,OR is ranked #1!:laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You're right wolfy. If you have a FWD vehicle you have to get all four tires.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> You can do this for trac traction tires, but most shops will not put just 2 studded tires on a FWD car. They will do it on 2WD vehicles like pickups but not on FWD cars. I understand this causes control issues especially when going down hill and stopping.


Umm....just being technically correct but FWD are 2WD also, I think you meant RWD


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I'd just like to share a little lame video of me snowboarding. The conditions were finally good enough to take some video, so I did. Now, prepare yourselves to bask in the glorious light of my mediocrity!

YouTube - Timberline in April


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> I'd just like to share a little lame video of me snowboarding. The conditions were finally good enough to take some video, so I did. Now, prepare yourselves to bask in the glorious light of my mediocrity!
> 
> YouTube - Timberline in April


I'll be glad to let you know...

**** You


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Ha good stuff looks like T-Line is still kickin ass...


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Kicking mine at least. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

SMDSkata said:


> I'll be glad to let you know...
> 
> **** You


If it makes you feel any better, I got sunburned. :dunno:


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Flick

Visit your parents

Live where you love

It's your life, ultimately, and you need to love everything about it or you are doing something wrong. Just my opinion, but from the posts in this thread, despite your family being in Indiana, you don't love Indiana. Despite your parents, you still love Oregon. If you go to Indiana you will be making a decision against your own instincts.

I'd stay in Oregon.

Just my opinion though.


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I got sunburned. :dunno:


...  lol


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

RVM said:


> Flick
> 
> Visit your parents
> 
> ...


We've started looking at houses.


----------



## Lousixyz (Mar 11, 2009)

RVM said:


> Flick
> 
> Visit your parents
> 
> ...


I agree 100%, I'm sure Flick that you will love to go shredding with your kids as often as you want and Oregon is the place to be... 
Family is nice, but it still a source of stress when raising a child and beeing away is better IMO than having them everyday around and don't forget that most grand-parent lost a part of their brain when they have grand-children 

Edited: last solution would be to finish your book, get richer and buy a second house in indiana for visit LOL


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

nice video flick, waaay deeper voice than i had imagined :laugh:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I've heard that comment before. Why does everyone think I should sound like a girl? :laugh:


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

Just to chime in real quickly, even though I'm still young and may not have the wisdom of most posters. If I've learned anything its that everything in life happens for reason, so whatever choice you decide to make make you I'm sure it will be the right one. How good your life is is all relative, as long as you focus on the positives of your situation nothing should bring you down.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> I've heard that comment before. Why does everyone think I should sound like a girl? :laugh:


not a girl per say:laugh: i dunno you just dont look like a very big guy, so the voice dosnt really fit, i guess your bark is bigger than your bite haha:laugh:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

rjattack19 said:


> not a girl per say:laugh: i dunno you just dont look like a very big guy, so the voice dosnt really fit, i guess your bark is bigger than your bite haha:laugh:


I'm 6'3. :dunno:

Maybe the camera subtracts a foot?

By the way, when I am on camera with my wife, I look like a friggin giant. She's 5'1 on a good day.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> I'm 6'3. :dunno:
> 
> Maybe the camera subtracts a foot?
> 
> By the way, when I am on camera with my wife, I look like a friggin giant. She's 5'1 on a good day.


You're all of a sudden more intimidating...


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

DiamondCarver said:


> You're all of a sudden more intimidating...


Me? Nah. I make jokes, not war.


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

Random Hero said:


> How good your life is is all relative, as long as you focus on the positives of your situation nothing should bring you down.


I agree with this. Our family is in California, so being in the PNW is exactly where we want to be. Both our girls 9 and 6 have picked up snowboarding this year and love it. Our son, 5, not so much, maybe next year. Family is what you make it as the kids get older and we push them into the things we like, it makes it fun to hang out with them. :laugh: 

And yes, your voice is way deep, I was thinking you would sound more like Zack Braff from Scrubs.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I also have a video of my wife laughing at me while she tapes me crashing while doing ground 360s. But a man needs to know how to edit. That stayed on the cutting room floor.

I think our decision to stay or not to stay will be based on when we want to have kids. We've said before we are 30, we want to have kids. Since we want 2, I would think we should start soon since I'm already 26. THAT'S a scary thought.

I don't know. Moving is one thing, but moving so far is just tough. I think we'll make a decision we're happy with. We were torn when we moved out here because we weren't sure if it was right for us or not. But the fact is that I wouldn't change it for anything. You never know until you try and I think a life without a variety of experiences is a wasted one.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> I'm 6'3. :dunno:
> 
> Maybe the camera subtracts a foot?
> 
> By the way, when I am on camera with my wife, I look like a friggin giant. She's 5'1 on a good day.


psh 6'3" i tower a whole 2 inches over you:laugh: yea i guess the camera does make you look smaller because i would have never guess that. my last girlfriend was 5'3 so i know how you feel, and i know the back breaking agony involved in something as simple as a kiss haha:laugh:


----------



## Noodle (Mar 10, 2009)

Ah man thats scary, I know someone who died from that (not quite a funny position).


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Flick, I flipped a coin...it came up heads...you should stay in Oregon.:thumbsup:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Noodle said:


> Ah man thats scary, I know someone who died from that (not quite a funny position).


While I make light of my situation, I completely understand the danger of tree wells. Humor is sort of my way of getting by, even when looking death in the face. I like to think that if I ever meet Mr. Death, I will have the courage to at least chuckle.

I'm sorry about your friend, though. It is never funny when you lose someone you care about and I hope I didn't put you off.



justdust said:


> Flick, I flipped a coin...it came up heads...you should stay in Oregon.:thumbsup:


Sweet...don't kill me.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Rode Tline again today. Wow. Should have gone yesterday. It was basically a skating rink. There were maybe 15 people there (I'm talking cars in the parking lot, not people on the hill) and it was 0 fun. The wife and I tried every run that was open and they were all ice so we took off. I knew there would be SOME ice because I'm not completely devoid of intelligence and I know what happens when the temp drops after a big melt. But I was hoping it would be at least boardable (it's a word). It wasn't.

Oh well, maybe next week. High five for 1 1/2 hour drives and 1 hour of boarding.


----------

